# Mosquito



## Crappie-Joe (Jan 16, 2010)

Tried to fish the north end. Couldn't get away from the weeds. Don't bother using pikie bays ramp (to shallow). Caught some perch, bluebills and one cat on the south side of causeway.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

My son and I were there today also. We didn't have a great day but we managed to put a few fish in the cooler. We got the 2 walleye and 2 of the bluegill on hammered copper worm harnesses and the rest of the fish on Bobby Garlands. We caught everything drifting on the south east side in 10-12 fow. We also lost 1 walleye at the boat and released about a 3lb. catfish. The weeds weren't bad where we were but the dink perch were.


----------



## Crappietrace (Apr 29, 2013)

Well done meats52


meats52 said:


> My son and I were there today also. We didn't have a great day but we managed to put a few fish in the cooler. We got the 2 walleye and 2 of the bluegill on hammered copper worm harnesses and the rest of the fish on Bobby Garlands. We caught everything drifting on the south east side in 10-12 fow. We also lost 1 walleye at the boat and released about a 3lb. catfish. The weeds weren't bad where we were but the dink perch were.
> View attachment 214550


ell done


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

nice mixed bag meat


----------



## BigD74 (Jun 6, 2009)

What color Bobby Garlands you use?


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

BigD74 said:


> What color Bobby Garlands you use?


I have 8 different colors and I have caught fish on all of them. It depends on the conditions. Sunday they seemed to prefer Crystal and Mo Glo Electric Chicken. My son will use one color and I'll use another until we figure out what they like the best for that day.


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

meats52 said:


> I have 8 different colors and I have caught fish on all of them. It depends on the conditions. Sunday they seemed to prefer Crystal and Mo Glo Electric Chicken. My son will use one color and I'll use another until we figure out what they like the best for that day.


Nice fish and report. Were you casting, drifting or trolling worm harness, size of weight?


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

I see bobby garlands mentioned sometimes. Is that the baby shad style with the long skinny tail?


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

meats52 said:


> My son and I were there today also. We didn't have a great day but we managed to put a few fish in the cooler. We got the 2 walleye and 2 of the bluegill on hammered copper worm harnesses and the rest of the fish on Bobby Garlands. We caught everything drifting on the south east side in 10-12 fow. We also lost 1 walleye at the boat and released about a 3lb. catfish. The weeds weren't bad where we were but the dink perch were.
> View attachment 214550


That's a fantastic catch and beautiful picture! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

coach76 said:


> Nice fish and report. Were you casting, drifting or trolling worm harness, size of weight?


We were drifting but it was pretty windy. Most of the morning my GPS was reading 1.2mph on our drifts so I guess it was a little like trolling too. I have a split shot mold that will make 1/2 ounce reusable sinkers and that's what we used Sunday. We used 2 of them with the harnesses and we used 1 with the Bobby Garlands to help keep them down. I usually only use a jig with the Bobby Garlands but because it was so windy they needed some extra weight. I put the weight about a foot above the jig. We didn't do any casting.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

nooffseason said:


> I see bobby garlands mentioned sometimes. Is that the baby shad style with the long skinny tail?


Yes, that's what we were using.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

My son and I were back on Mosquito yesterday. When we got on the water there wasn't any wind for drifting so we trolled. We started out with worm harnesses but after about a hour we switched to Shad Raps and Flicker Shads because all we were catching were small perch. We trolled down to the cemetery, we launched at the causeway, and all we caught was 1 small catfish and 1 small walleye on the plugs. The wind picked up and we decided to start drifting. We caught more throw backs than we did keepers drifting. We were using a jig and 1/2 a crawler on 1 pole and a jig and Bobby Garlands on the other pole. We started our drift at the cemetery and when we made it to the causeway we left. Not a very good day but it was better than sitting at home.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Those are some hog gills Dom. That was a heckofa drift too. How long did it take to drift that far? I went up to Pymy Saturday and Sunday. We caught close to a hundred keepers over nine inches. Threw the whites back under twelve as they were skinny. Lots of eleven inch blacks in the box. Won't be able to get back til Thursday.


----------



## Crappietrace (Apr 29, 2013)

chaunc said:


> Those are some hog gills Dom. That was a heckofa drift too. How long did it take to drift that far? I went up to Pymy Saturday and Sunday. We caught close to a hundred keepers over nine inches. Threw the whites back under twelve as they were skinny. Lots of eleven inch blacks in the box. Won't be able to get back til Thursday.


What part of the lake? Just trolling or drifting with worms ? How deep?

Thanks for the help
Caught some eyes on the north end trolling flicker shads and catch a few crappie on those plugs ... Plan on pymi or mosquito Wednesday morning


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

chaunc said:


> Those are some hog gills Dom. That was a heckofa drift too. How long did it take to drift that far? I went up to Pymy Saturday and Sunday. We caught close to a hundred keepers over nine inches. Threw the whites back under twelve as they were skinny. Lots of eleven inch blacks in the box. Won't be able to get back til Thursday.


Sounds like you had a great weekend. The wind was out of the southwest so we didn't drift straight down the lake. We would drift until we got into the thick weeds on the east side then I'd fire up the motor and pull back out toward the middle of the lake and keep drifting. It took us about two and a half hours. My son caught the boat record smallest crappie yesterday. We didn't measure it but it would be lucky if it made 4".


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I was out today and pulled 3 eyes. 2 keepers and one throw back. Got both keepers in the same spot 10 minutes appart. 2.3 mph with pink harnesses south end 15 foot. Caught a few dink perch also. Slow day but nice day to be out.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

fishingful said:


> I was out today and pulled 3 eyes. 2 keepers and one throw back. Got both keepers in the same spot 10 minutes appart. 2.3 mph with pink harnesses south end 15 foot. Caught a few dink perch also. Slow day but nice day to be out.


We were probably trolling to slow Sunday and that could be why we only caught dink perch on our harnesses. Our speed was 1.6 mph. I'll have to kick it up some on our next trip.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

those are some nice gills there meats, looks like a couple nice size Pumkinseeds in the first and that big one in the second pict. must be close to Fish Ohio size


----------



## Crappietrace (Apr 29, 2013)

fishingful said:


> I was out today and pulled 3 eyes. 2 keepers and one throw back. Got both keepers in the same spot 10 minutes appart. 2.3 mph with pink harnesses south end 15 foot. Caught a few dink perch also. Slow day but nice day to be out.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

baitguy said:


> those are some nice gills there meats, looks like a couple nice size Pumkinseeds in the first and that big one in the second pict. must be close to Fish Ohio size


The one on the bottom left was a Fish Ohio. It was 9-1/4".


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

meats52 said:


> We were probably trolling to slow Sunday and that could be why we only caught dink perch on our harnesses. Our speed was 1.6 mph. I'll have to kick it up some on our next trip.


I experiment with speed. It seems like the eyes will chase it down. Keeps some of the small perch off also.


----------



## Crappietrace (Apr 29, 2013)

Fished mosquito this morning mainly to test out my new helix 5 side imaging fish finder .... Caught a few small perch and gills ... Must have trolled to slow ... Could keep the small perch off the line 
Used harnesses for the gills 
Like meats52 I need to speed the trolling up


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

fishingful said:


> I experiment with speed. It seems like the eyes will chase it down. Keeps some of the small perch off also.


That's what I'll have to do.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I am still troling slower than the almish. Makes me wonder.....


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

meats52 said:


> The one on the bottom left was a Fish Ohio. It was 9-1/4".


Nice catch, but I have a nagging question that always seems to surface around this time of the year. Are the fish safe to eat? Been hearing that the lake is polluted with e-coli bacteria? What's the true story?


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

REY298 said:


> Nice catch, but I have a nagging question that always seems to surface around this time of the year. Are the fish safe to eat? Been hearing that the lake is polluted with e-coli bacteria? What's the true story?


They post that warning every year. I think it's more for the swimmers. I've been eating fish from Mosquito for more than 40 years and I'm still here.


----------



## BucK GU (Jun 18, 2009)

Went out this a.m. (6:00) put in at RT. 88 public launch. Motored under causeway and started to troll with road runner (white, chart., pink) 1/4 oz with med minnow, 50' @ 1.75 mph via gps, 10' of water. Short lived troll (45 min) 1- walleye 23", 1- crappie 14", fuel pump died and we were finished.


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

meats52 said:


> They post that warning every year. I think it's more for the swimmers. I've been eating fish from Mosquito for more than 40 years and I'm still here.


Oh...Ok. Just wondered, thought this was something new. Like you, been eating fish from this lake for years and by the Grace, I'am still here!


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

most of the don't eat warnings revolve around mercury and how much of what some species consume and retain in their flesh ... fatty fish like salmonoids have more, as do mainly bottom dwellers like catfish and such ... leaner fish like perch and walleye don't retain as much but there's still an advisory because much of what they eat, baitfish, crawdads, gobies, etc. has mercury too ...


----------

